# Do you buy self-published books on the Kindle?



## OmnivoreInk (Mar 5, 2009)

Not sure where to ask this question, whether here or in the Book Corner. 

I wonder if people will purchase books that sound interesting, regardless of whether they are electronic versions of books published by established publishers, or if they are ebooks published only on the Kindle by the author themselves.

I know many self-published books are not well written, or worse, well-edited, and people have learned to shy away from them.

What's the consensus here?

(And yes, it's because I"m about to start my Kindle Publishing Empire, and I want to see what pre-conceptions I'll have to work against.  )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know about people in general, but here on Kindleboards I think you'll find there are no pre-conceptions.  Yes, some "indie" books are not well written, but word gets around....  and authors who have written something interesting tend to be welcomed with open arms here.  Especially if they are also active members who don't just promote their books here but also "hang out" and post on topics other than their own books.  

Check out the forum guidelines on promoting your book, start a thread to tell folks about it, and then have fun!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you hang around here enough, you won't be able to help yourself!  And we like it that way! 
Many indie authors have become friends.  After all, it's a friendly place!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Good books get recommended here at KB, whether they are from big established authors/publishers or the new kid on the block. Word of mouth (or keyboard  ) gets out fast here.


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

This is actually one of the friendlier forums you can find as a self-published author. Just try to keep your self-promotion to the Book Bazaar and don't be afraid to join a few conversations and you'll do just fine around here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, if you check the Book Bazaar, you'll find many independent authors and small publishing empires that are active here on KindleBoards.  I'm buying more and more indie offerings as more and more authors join us here.

Betsy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm a fairly new Kindle owner (a little over a month) and I'd say my downloads have been 25% established authors and 75% indie authors that I've found right here on Kindleboards.  I haven't read all that I have downloaded, but so far I've enjoyed everything I've read.

And I agree that Kindleboards is one of the friendliest places a writer/author can hang out.

~Donna~


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been reading a lot of self-published books and I find the proportion of things I like and things I dislike about the same as with traditionally published books.  Word of mouth goes a long way but for me, as long as I can read a sample then I can generally tell if it will be a worthwhile read or not.

I'm not even conscious of the fact I've been spending more money on indies lately, that's the beauty of places like this.  I can see how many people take real pride in their work and the effort that most self publishers put into creating a great book, one that will rise above the stigma.  There will always be a few poor offerings but I think the exact same thing about trad publishing too.


----------



## OmnivoreInk (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your friendly replies!

Nice to be among friends!


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

You are among friends, but I'll be honest, never bought a self-published book either Kindle or DTB.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

One of the best things about Kindle is that you can download a free sample.  So what do you have to lose?  I've found many enjoyable indie reads that way.  I've also paid top dollar for a New York Times bestseller and been very disappointed.  You can't judge a book by its author's status.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi, 

I've downloaded some great indie novels.. but in general it involves more research on my part. It's something wrongish on my part: I'll pay up to 10$ for a not-so-great book by a "known" author, but I find myself reading threads and researching before spending .99$ on a self-published book (that often turns out to be immensely more enjoyable).


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

The whole indie author concept takes some getting used to. The traditional publishing world has become so restrictive it's amazing any new author gets a contract. And those who don't often feel like failures. It's no fun getting rejection letters. Writers, serious writers, who feel they have a calling, don't write for their own amusement. We write to get read. That's the whole point.
Self-publishing, as it's evolved for Kindle, seems to me to be a legitimate way for good writers to find readers, and for not-so-good writers to come to the realization that maybe they _should_ just write for their own amusement. After a while, if sales suck and reader reviews are consistently bad, even the most dedicated indie author will likely stop banging his or her head against the wall.
There's no denying that there's a stigma attached to self-publishing. Maybe there always will be. Or maybe, thanks to the e-reader revolution, it will become more accepted.
But, really, what do readers have to lose by giving indie authors a chance if their books sound interesting and their samples are good?
I, personally, don't like to pay much more than 99 cents for a self-published book. That's how I've priced mine. But that, too, will likely change when Amazon launches its new pricing model this summer. At that time, from what I understand, $2.99 will become the new 99 cents. But even $2.99 isn't much when you look at how much the major publishers want to charge.
Sorry to ramble on so long. Hope I haven't stepped on anyone's toes.


----------



## karinlib (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes I do read Indie books. I subscribe to Red Adepts reviews on the Kindle, and I just love her reviews. I have bought over 30 books due to her reviews. I also read the reviews on Amazon, and try to get a composite of what people are thinking. I have found some on this board and the Amazon Kiindle Board.

Probably the most recent author I read was Jan Curran (Active Senior Living). A too young to be in retirement community woman (recovering from Cancer) and the wonderful characters she meets. I would definitely read another book of hers.

I read a short story collection called Virtual Imagings, which had several works by Indie authors. I liked every single story. I bought some of the authors' full length books, based on that collection.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been buying indie authors since the day I got my kindle.  Now I'm actually more likely to buy an indie than a traditional, since I won't pay over 10 dollars for an e-book.  Of course, I always want to know how long a book is, because I don't like paying too much for single short stories or novellas.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm an indie writer and I'm also an English major, but I've seen a lot of mistakes in big name author books, like Stephen King for example. I'm tempted to go through their novels with a red pen and then send it back to the publisher saying they didn't do a good job editing. Heck, I have a hard time with message boards when people shorthand everything, I have to actually google it to find out what it is.  Um, what  were we talking about again?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

cliffball said:


> I'm tempted to go through their novels with a red pen and then send it back to the publisher saying they didn't do a good job editing.


I've been tempted to do that as a way of applying for a job with them....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I've been tempted to do that as a way of applying for a job with them....


Yeah, but speaking from experience, not all of them take it well. And some only pay in chocolate...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

As others have said, there are a lot of really, really good indie authors on KB.  I've read a lot of indie books and downloaded even more (just haven't gotten to them, yet).  At 99 cents, what have you got to lose?  Even at $2.99, there's nothing to lose if you sample the book first.  

The most important thing is good proofing and formatting.  Not paying attention to that will get your sample deleted pretty fast.  

Good luck.  We'll look for you in The Book Bazaar.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Yeah, but speaking from experience, not all of them take it well. And some only pay in chocolate...


A perfectly adequate currency...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> A perfectly adequate currency...


depends on the type of chocolate.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Yeah, but speaking from experience, not all of them take it well. And some only pay in chocolate...


I think I want gold pressed latinum instead


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

cliffball said:


> I think I want gold pressed latinum instead


If that's what you think proofreaders should be paid, I'd like to work for you...


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I will pretty much buy any book that sounds interesting to me that is within reason price wise.

The only ones I don't, are ones that either don't interest me or I have heard have horrible formatting issues.

Through these boards I have found a ton of Indie authors that I never even knew existed before and I have really enjoyed their books and have purchased others they have written or am, not so patiently, waiting for sequels to come out.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> If that's what you think proofreaders should be paid, I'd like to work for you...


LOL! I'd like to work for me too if I could get paid that. Ok, where's a good Ferengi when you need one?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My own Kindle is what introduced me to the whole world of indie publishing.  I joined forums like this after I got my K1 two years ago, wanting to know as much as I could about the device, accessories for it, books for it, etc.  And then I saw posts by people promoting their books and became aware of Amazon's DTP publishing.  At first I could hardly believe that Amazon was allowing people to publish their own work at no cost and making the books available right beside all the rest of their gazillion books.  And then I plunged right in.  So you bet I read self-published books.  I read as many as I hear about in the genres that I read that have descriptions that appeal and samples that show decent writing, editing, and formatting.

At first I was just trying to support indies, but now that the Big Five are trying to choke off the ebook revolution with their $15 pricing, I am also doing my best to thwart them.  I am going to pay for reasonably priced books for my Kindle, and I am going to read the bestsellers for free from the library.  I am not going to be forced by price back to paper books.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Since I have indie published some of my own books, I certainly have no problem buying indie books. In fact, I read more indie books than non indie on my Kindle. The samples are free and if I don't like the book after reading a few pages, I don't buy. One thing I like about indie books is that often they are so original and surprising. As an author myself, I know from querying agents and publishers that they don't like risk. They generally want to publish books similar to those that are already selling a ton of copies. As a reader, though, I want choices. I don't want to read the same book over and over just because that's what the big publishers have put out there.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I've bought a few.  Nothing great, nothing horrid.  Sometimes the lack of editing shows.  There was an indie mytery novel, Red Chaser, that could've been a solid four star novel, but there were many minor mistakes, repeated details, and formatting issues the brought down the overall enjoyment.  

I would think that indie authors might want to exchange editor duties among themselves.   I edit you, you edit me.  Of course, finding the right partner might take some work.   Or get a few careful first readers.

In the end, I'm still waiting a read a truly great indie book.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

True, there are plenty of poorly written, poorly edited books by indie authors.

There are also plenty of poorly written, poorly edited books from professional publishers.

What matters is the quality of the book -- not the publisher's name.  Same as what matters is the quality of your pants, not the label on the back.

Kindle is the great equalizer -- a place where professional and indie authors can all compete on (more or less) equal grounds.  The great books will do well; word of mouth will spread, and they'll find readers.  This is regardless of who published them.  Kindle owners are, by and large, intelligent and literate people.  That's why we bought Kindles!  And we know a good book when we see one, whether it's from Random House or from an indie.

There are some TERRIFIC books out there by indie authors.  There are various reasons why these authors chose to go indie.  Maybe they didn't have the connections to get their manuscript read by the pros (often connections is the only way you get in).  Maybe they didn't have patience to spend YEARS peddling their manuscript to large publishers, where it might spend years in the slush piles before returning unread with a form rejection.  Maybe they simply believe in Kindle -- believe this is the new era of ebooks, where indies can thrive, and where discerning readers will FIND their novel and LOVE it, even if it's self published.

So yes, many... maybe even most... of indie novels will be mediocre.  But there are gems hidden there.  You just have to read the user reviewers, read the samples, and find them.  

Daniel


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Speaking as an indie writer...yes, people do buy books from indie writers...though not as often as we might like. It can really be hit or miss...since you're basically working on your own, it's that much more of a grind. But if you're willing to take the chance, you'll find some real treasures. (and yes, I fully include myself in that category - shameless act of self promotion!  ) 

The advantage of being an indie is basically there are no editorial controls, which means you can pretty much write what you like, which makes for some interesting results....though this isn't always a good thing when it comes to proofreading!

Besides, how can you beat a price like 99 cents, for a virtual books that doesn't weight anything and won't clutter up you bookshelf?


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm one of those Indie authors myself, so yes of course I buy such work from others.  I was a reader long before I was a writer, and I have no objection to who publishes a book I like.  Publishers do exactly the same job as producers do for films, and when was the last time you even paid attention to who the producer was for a movie you liked?  Most likely you don't even remember.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I definitely buy self-published books on the Kindle!  Not only have I written and published a book, but I have discovered LOTS of indie authors.  So far I have enjoyed every book I've purchased, and I am grateful for a new avenue in the publishing world.  Its time has come, and I'm very, very happy to be a part of it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

cliffball said:


> LOL! I'd like to work for me too if I could get paid that. Ok, where's a good Ferengi when you need one?


"good ferengi"? isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, I read self-published authors. I have found some true gems that I would not have found otherwise. I have found some real stinkers, too. 

Off the subject just a bit -
What I would love to see is a panel of well respected self-published authors who put their stamp of approval on Indie books to help the reader separate the wheat from the chaff. Obviously taste plays a role, but such a panel could "approve" books that meet decent publication standards - editing, formatting, decent writing, etc. - while not approving those that are not really ready to be published.

For example, I know that anything published by "Haunted Computers" will meet those standards and do not hesitate to buy from them unless the subject matter does not interest. A more all-encompassing organization that readers could put their trust in would be great, IMHO.

Not only would it help build a reader base for Indies (more trust, more purchases), but would push n00b writers to polish their work to meet standards prior to publishing. A win-win for Indies and readers.

Just a thought.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MikeD said:


> Off the subject just a bit -
> What I would love to see is a panel of well respected self-published authors who put their stamp of approval on Indie books to help the reader separate the wheat from the chaff. Obviously taste plays a role, but such a panel could "approve" books that meet decent publication standards - editing, formatting, decent writing, etc. - while not approving those that are not really ready to be published.


It sounds like a great idea on the face of it, but with the fast growth of indie publishing, how could this be implemented? Such a panel of authors would have to spend all their time reading other people's work. (And then arguing with the ones they didn't approve.) Finding volunteers to invest that amount of time for the good of the industry would be rather difficult.

In a way, reader reviews already perform the same service, especially the detailed and well-respected ones like Red's. And much of what the reader needs to know about the quality of writing and editing is apparent from the sample as well.

Still, I imagine that eventually some form of peer review process will develop.....


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

As I'm reading the posts, I'm having two opinions on the idea of a panel of reviewers... I like the idea of quality control a lot, I do find it important. This is why our publisher does use good editors that have solid journalism backgrounds. 

At the same time, I don't want to see a quality control or rigid set of standards for the indie books either... I think a lot of the beauty in this new era of publishing stems from the fact that new and creative work can easily reach the public.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Toronto_LV said:


> As I'm reading the posts, I'm having two opinions on the idea of a panel of reviewers... I like the idea of quality control a lot, I do find it important. This is why our publisher does use good editors that have solid journalism backgrounds.
> 
> At the same time, I don't want to see a quality control or rigid set of standards for the indie books either... I think a lot of the beauty in this new era of publishing stems from the fact that new and creative work can easily reach the public.


I agree with your comment that "new and creative work can easily reach the public." What I've enjoyed the most about some of the books I've read is they each have had something different that might not have been readily accepted by a standard publishing house. Romance books, as an example, don't have to conform to specific guidelines and word count. It's refreshing!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I've bought a lot of books by traditionally published authors that I couldn't finish, so I can't feel bad about buying an inexpensive indie that doesn't live up to expectations. As someone else said, you just have to do a little more pre-purchase investigation. 
L.J.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

scarlet said:


> "good ferengi"? isn't that an oxymoron?


True and since there are none that are scrupulous, I'll just have to settle for what passes as American money these days.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello, newbie here.

I do buy the self-pubbed indie authors just as much as the high- or mid-listers. There are a few reasons for that.

1. As an indie, I want to be read, and I know those other indies out there want to be read just as much. By giving a little, I'm hoping they return the favor. 

2. You never know the diamonds in the rough you'll find. I've found several great indie novels in my travels, and now I'll buy anything by them.

3. The indies usually -- usually -- have their prices low enough so that I'm not breaking my bank and enjoying a great story at the same time.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Hello, newbie here.
> 
> I do buy the self-pubbed indie authors just as much as the high- or mid-listers. There are a few reasons for that.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way, John. I think you're right in that I've been meeting wonderful, supportive Indie authors, and I'm collecting lots of diamonds <g>.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll love exploring new authors and have found some self published gems.


----------



## historywesternromancelvr (Apr 6, 2010)

I publish on Kindle and buy primarily on Kindle.  I have grown tired of traditionally published books because after awhile, they all seem the same.  Going to a writer's conference and getting a chance to speak with agents opened my eyes to the realities of the traditional publishing world.  Publishers want what bookstores are willing to buy, so they will ask agents for books to fit a certain criteria, and two agents admitted that a mediocre book will get published if it fits that spot that the publisher wants for that particular month.  They went on to admit a lot of great books have been rejected just because they couldn't find a place for it.  So that told me that traditional publishing does not necessarily equal quality.

On a personal level, I have found indie books to be refreshing.  I buy 99% of indie books these days, esp. when the price is right.  (Sadly, traditionally published authors are being hurt by their publisher's greed in this area.)  

Regarding editing, I have swapped editing tasks with another author and have paid an editor a good $500 for my book, and when I got those back, I still caught some errors that they missed.  The key is that you do your best and hope it pans out.  No book is perfect, and I have caught tons of errors in traditionally published books, but reviewers will give those authors more grace just because those books have been "vetted". 

As for reader reviews, I don't rely on them to tell me if a book is worth buying or not.  I've read some poorly rated indie books that I have loved.  But it's like they say, one man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Very true.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I've started a new KB discussion thread over at amazon called "Suggest an Indie book that's not yours."  The idea is to have absolutely no self-promotion, just unbiased suggestions from indie authors and readers with nothing to gain except sharing good reads.  Hope you'll check it out and add to it.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

> The key is that you do your best and hope it pans out.


Completely agree... advice to live by


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I buy almost all my books on a Kindle these days. I'll buy anything that looks interesting, be it an established author like King, Patterson, Koontz, or an indie. I've read some incredible indies and some horrific novels by established authors. Give me a good story and likeable characters. I really don't care who publishes it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

donna callea said:


> I've started a new KB discussion thread over at amazon called "Suggest an Indie book that's not yours." The idea is to have absolutely no self-promotion, just unbiased suggestions from indie authors and readers with nothing to gain except sharing good reads. Hope you'll check it out and add to it.


Thanks, Donna. I'll have to pop over there. Is it in the Kindle forum?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

When my wife first got the Kindle, she went crazy downloading free and 99 cent books. She gushed forever about one book in particular, The Undead Situation. Turns out it was written by an 18 year old girl and self-published on the Kindle. My wife had no idea, and when she found out, she just thought that made it even better. People want books. People want LOTS of books. Being able to try out 20 different 99 cent books for the same cost as a single new hardcover is very, very cool.

David Dalglish


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

When I got my K2 last July, the first 3-4 books I bought were $9.99 NYT bestsellers. Then I discovered Indie authors, and for at least the last 4-5 months, I have only paid $0.99-$1.99 for all but a couple of books. It has been a revelation to me to learn how much writing talent is out there selling books for a dollar or two.

And it's a shame that most mainstream news sources still don't mention or acknowledge Indies or the revolution in independent publishing.

Jim Chambers
Indie author of Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I find nothing wrong with self-pubbed books as long as the reading sample (and the cover) grabs my attention. And that's the brilliance of ereaders. I can download a sample the moment something grabs my attention, even if I don't have the time to read it right there, then read it at my leisure later and, if I like, purchase it. Simply brilliant. So self-pubbed doesn't matter when approached like this. As long as you've gotten my attention and I like the sample, that's a sale.


----------



## Dlight (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been reading ebooks for several years now, but not until the Kindle platform was I able to find so much material from indie authors.  I've got to say, I'm loving it!  Being able to sample ebooks gives you a feel, right up front if the book is worth reading.
I generally search by tags that I'm interested in, then download several samples to read.  Then I buy one or two that seem the most interesting.
I've found some real gems in the indie world, and I'm not out anything on the ones I decide not to buy.  I think I've only read one bestseller in the past several months, but my reading enjoyment has not suffered!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I read Kindle books on my iPod, and so far I've bought three indie authors. None have been a dissapointment yet. That's the beauty of the free sample.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I am a beginner here... but I know there are some great authors out there who have written wonderful books and haven't been able to get them published traditionally.  I know most of them through a writers critique website.  A lot of novels posted I think could be published right now.  So this has made me not worried about purchasing indie books at all.

And like everyone says... preview it first.  

Vicki


----------



## Toni Leland (Apr 22, 2010)

In the "old days", I only read known authors because I could count on their track records. Hah. Well, the crunch of the new publishing industry has taken its toll on even the best selling authors. I now find even my old favorites have editing problems and, yes, it's the author's responsibility to check the galleys and find the goofs. BUT, with tight deadlines and usually another book in the works, that is sometimes not possible. 

I've been reading indie authors (like myself) for quite a while now, and the advent of the Kindle has made it even easier to make decisions before buying. I love it, and I like 90% of the authors I discover. For avid readers, there's a whole new world out there!


----------



## mparish6 (Apr 14, 2010)

Speaking as an indie author myself(and an occasional reader of other indie books), the thing is that an indie book isn't _necessarily _any better or worse than a published book. The publication process definitely acts as a kind of filter to screen out a lot of the stuff that should have remained hidden in a drawer. But the publication process is also heavily biased towards published authors, i.e. those who already have a good track record; consequently new authors who don't have that history yet find it very difficult to make it through the door. With indie books you don't have that filter to keep out the garbage(and the promising new authors), so while there are a lot of really bad indie books, there are also some really fantastic ones too. Unfortunately the ratio of junk to gems is pretty high. Generally you can tell from the preview and the blurb whether the book is the kind of thing you'll like or not - the same as browsing in a bookstore. So definitely, I say indie novels are worth a look - as long as the author is charging a reasonable price($2 or less).


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

beautiful cover art!


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Indie > trad publishers  (originality over conventionality, anytime)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There are some very talented indie authors here on KB.  I have enjoyed the work of several of them and purchased even more of them.  Hopefully, I'll get around to reading them all.  

We owe a debt to trad pubs for making books so readily available to us over the years, but if they can't adjust to the changing needs of their customers, then we will look elsewhere.

Just because a book is put out by the Big Six doesn't automatically mean it's good and just because it's independently published doesn't automatically mean it's bad.  I've read good and bad of both.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm naturally biased because I'm an Indie Author.  Of course, I want people to read my books, but I also read.  That is where I caught the writing bug when I was very young.  I wanted to write like Dr. Seuss and Franklin W. Dixon (who turned out to be a collective psuedonym for a bunch of ghost writers for the Hardy Boys Mysteries  ).  Later, I wanted to write like Stephen King and Anne Rice and Tolkien and any variety of writers over the years.  Since the Kindle's debut, I have sold a huge number of books and I've learned a great deal about editing.  I can fully understand the daunting task of editing and perfecting a work and I know that it is nigh on impossible to turn out a perfectly error-free novel on my own.  I have three people working with me right now and there are always more typos, more grammatical errors and more continuance faux pas to find every time I re-read one of my books, but I, as well as my books are works in progress.... eternally.  I have read a number of novels produced by the authors on these boards and have found some real treasures... along with some flops.  But I've found the same at Barnes & Noble brick and mortar establishments.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

So many great comments here. I do buy self-pubbed books but should buy more. A few thoughts: 

The sample has changed everything -- it gives anyone a fair shot. It has to grab the reader, whether indie or traditional. It's the great leveler. And while traditional publishers pack their samples with a bunch of front matter -- including blurb quotes -- that most readers just flip through to get to the story, us indie authors are able to get right to it. 

That said, the editing and formatting have to be about as good as what publishers offer. Readers are smart and a sample rife with typos and layout issues is the red flag that smacks them in the forehead. So they move on. Traditional publishers don't do a lot of developmental editing anymore, but they do use copy editors. I urge fellow indie authors to get a second set of eyes on their work if they don't have a background in proofing content or editing. It's what no one wants to hear after getting out that great story, but it's critical. 

I'm seeing so many interesting stories coming from indie writers, and I find myself putting down more books from traditional publishers because they are either too safe or just don't cut it. These are exciting times for readers and authors. I'm probably dating myself, but it reminds me of the late 70s and early 80s when tons of music lovers turned their backs on what every radio station was playing and starting hearing new music. So is Kindle et al early MTV? Poor analogy, but it's something like that. Hopefully it won't end up like today's version. 

-- Steve


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I have not bought any self published books for the Kindle. I like reading non-fiction and most that I have seen so far are fictional series. Maybe I haven't looked far enough.

I have bought self-published DTB's, but they were non-fiction and written on topics of local interest.


----------



## mparish6 (Apr 14, 2010)

The great thing about indie books is that the price is much more reasonable. If you spend $9.99 or more on Dan Brown's latest and don't like it, well, that's much worse than if you spend $1.99 or $.99 on an indie - and sometimes the quality can be surprising. True, you have to do more research because you buy, because indies are such a mixed bag. But there's some real goodies in the indie pot that come a whole lot cheaper than the conventional publishers, too.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

I think todays writers have a hard time, current climate dictates that publishers are not publishing books that are not by a famous person or that can get media attention.
I self published mine after being approached by HarperCollins, they were very interested in my book but said because certain people are still alive and i took no one to court, even though i have evidence of admitions of guilt, they wont print..where do you go? Obviously if HC were interested it gave me inspiration and a little hope that my book was of a decent standard. There are some self published books that need a blooming good edit and others that are brilliant, you take your chances, but then just because it was published by a big company doesn't make it a good read either.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

davidhburton said:


> I find nothing wrong with self-pubbed books as long as the reading sample (and the cover) grabs my attention. And that's the brilliance of ereaders. I can download a sample the moment something grabs my attention, even if I don't have the time to read it right there, then read it at my leisure later and, if I like, purchase it. Simply brilliant. So self-pubbed doesn't matter when approached like this. As long as you've gotten my attention and I like the sample, that's a sale.


A bit off topic, but I just wanted to say your book sounds brilliant. And a blurb from Weis? She's one of my all time favorites. When I get home tonight I am buying a copy.


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

The publisher is totally irrelevant to my selection process of what to read regardless of the medium in which the reading matter is produced. In order of importance over the last 40 years of quite active novel selection I would have to say that the decision making elements are:


Content
Price
Author

So in answer to your question, yes!


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

I just did! Reunion by J.L. Penn, discovered through this forum.  Although technically I didn't get it from the Kindle Store, because my Kindle app is installed on my netbook and I felt that her book would be better read on my Palm TX. So I got it through Smashwords.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

vickir said:


> You are among friends, but I'll be honest, never bought a self-published book either Kindle or DTB.


Vicki, what would it take to change your mind?

~Donna~ <-- working on bringing Vicki to the dark side bwahahahahaha


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just bought a book out of this thread (among perhaps hundreds of other indies I've picked up, most of which I've enjoyed), so I think that counts as a yes.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep - for me it always depends on the sample, whether the author is well known or brand new. I'm purposely reading more indie samples lately because I read too much to pay the higher prices we're seeing.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

If the author does what he is suppose to (professional looking cover, proper format, good editing and proofreading, well-written blurb, etc), then the reader won't even _know _ it is self-published. With the exception of niche markets, people don't shop by publisher. When was the last time you went to Amazon and searched for just books by Harper & Row? You search for subject or specific authors. As internet savvy people, we folks here on this forum know what Createspace is, for example, but the average casual shopper doesn't know Createspace from Simon & Schuster.

When you DO hear people talk about not liking self-published books, they are really talking about books that LOOK self-published. i.e. The book looks like the author has never even SEEN a book, let alone read one!

If you have a pro-quality book, people won't even know it is self-published unless you volunteer the information.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't pay attention to who the publisher is. I try a sample if it is interesting and is well formatted I buy it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm an Indie author, been here for a while (over 5000 posts), have book threads (1), but find that Kindleboards is a place to share a common interests - in reading, authoring, ebooks and, I particularly like Waffle recipes.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I think todays writers have a hard time, current climate dictates that publishers are not publishing books that are not by a famous person or that can get media attention.


As an aside, in the last issue of BookPages (an industry publication distributed to bookstores and publishers) about 40% of the new titles promoted were FIRST TIME AUTHORS that were not celebrities already. It is great to support indie authors, but when people make unsubstantiated comments like this, it bothers me. Most people have this impression because they themselves don't look past the NY Times bestsellers list, but if you pick up trade publications you will see that traditional publishers DO support and publish new authors.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmm, I agree with the "publish" part but don't think "support" for new writers is something I'd get behind. I've published six books in NY and have many friends who have sold books in NY. The support usually extends to shipping your books to stores and putting your name on the cover (unless you are a bestseller and they have a lot of money invested in you--no one wants to look like a fool and have a surefire bestseller flop, so they have no problem spending someone else's money in order to prove themselves right). Now, that may sound cynical, but it's not intended that way. It's the way the industry works, and the only way it can work, really. You don't need a thousand bestsellers every month. You just need 50 or 100 to fill up the list, because your average consumer is only buying two books a year.

Publishers like to say they make money on the big books so they can "afford" to publish the smaller books, but after years in this business, I've come to believe the opposite--the bestsellers are created on the backs of the tens of thousands of disposable, lower-than-working-class writers who have to hustle people to the bookstores and tirelessly promote the corporation's products in order not to get dumped. There's no a devotion to defending literary values, it's not a compassionate communal effort, and it's not a system that necessarily cares about "quality" or "fair" or "service" or even "consumer." It's really just another business. An odd, unwieldy one at that, with a lot of randomness. It's frankly amazing that it works as well as it does.

Scott


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

scottnicholson said:


> Hmm, I agree with the "publish" part but don't think "support" for new writers is something I'd get behind. I've published six books in NY and have many friends who have sold books in NY. The support usually extends to shipping your books to stores...


It also extends to spending several thousands of dollars on placement (many chains now charge fees to even stock new titles in their premium slots) and in display ads to industry pubs (where even the small ones run hundreds of dollars), and in sales salaries (because the only way bookstores know about your book is if someone pitches them...they aren't randomly pulling ISBNs out of a hat!). For many large publishers, about 50% of the ad budget you and I don't see, because it is directed at librarians and the bookstores themselves. This is what a lot of indies don't appreciate. I suspect in both your case and your friends cases, you publisher did in fact spend money on promotions. You just didn't see it because it was industry-focused, not customer-focused.

My point however is only that the "us versus them" is counter-productive. Indie authors are not a threat to major publishers, and in truth they aren't actually a threat to US. We serve two different markets. People often use the "us versus them" argument as a crutch to justify a lot of poor practices in POD, from bad editing to poor design to just crappy writing. And they throw around these "facts" that are dubious at best and disingenous at worse to inflate their egos or puff themselves up. But the truth is I don't compete with Simon and Schuster or Bantam. They service the brick and mortar market, and I service a digital market. Which is the best option for an author is defined by their skills, their resources, and the level of work they are willing to put in. It's very easy to claim, as many self-publishing authors do in one way or another, that they can't be successful because "the industry" is holding them down and running off a litany of industry sins against writers.

If you self-publish, do it because you enjoy the publishing process. Do it because you have identified a niche market that is underfilled by the bigger publishers. Do it because you have a business plan and want to be independent. Do it because you simply have a passion to do it and damn the sales. But don't do it because you think the "traditional publishers" are out to hold down authors or because of some other vague conspiracy theory. That thought process often leads otherwise talented writers to make business decisions about their books based on all the wrong reasons. That was my only point.


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread has gotten a bit off track, however, since it has, I will add my 2 cents!

I think the only valid "us vs. them" is Random House _*is my competitor * _ for the same reader population, it is up to me to outsmart them in Promotion, Marketing, Hype, Cost Control and of course Product Quality. If I do I get not only the Author's share of the cash flow I get the Publisher's profit.

I think I am at least as smart as they are, I am an experienced entrepreneur, I am focused on my best writer as they would be, only difference I am my best writer and I never falter in belief in my ultimate success.

...and finally, I think like a publisher when wearing my publishing hat...*SALES IS ALL THAT MATTERS*!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Just want to toss a thumbs up in support of Bards last comment. An "us vs them" mentality can be very bad. Viewing publishers as the big bad wolf is, um, bad. Are there problems? Yes. Are there problems self-publishing? Oh yes. Let's all make informed decisions not based on conspiracy theories.

I don't want to sound like I am dismissing your experience, though, Scott. I think you've given a very good insight to the frustrations of a being a small-name on a publishers list.

David Dalglish


----------

